# Re Chrome Work



## patricksdad (Jun 30, 2020)

Need some parts for my JC Higgins Spring Assembly Re Chromed. I was wondering if a member of the CABE might self perform this work

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

I don’t believe there are any home platers. The chemicals and equipment needed along with government and environmental regulations make this cost prohibitive. Chrome is expensive so just step up and pay the man! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Jun 30, 2020)

It is not a process that can be done at home or by an hobbyist.  Chrome is expensive but you generally (hopefully) get what you pay for.  Shop around and compare what a plating shop is turning out and for what price.  Don't just walk in and pay the man.  Might be talking to the wrong man.  Ask local restoration shops or people at car shows who they use. 
 Chrome is one thing that everyone subs out


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 30, 2020)

I chrome way ahead to be safe from a no-chrome future.  It can not be done without pollution.  Ironically, I am a big customer and my high school girlfriend works for the EPA and shuts them down.  I say get it done at any price and hug all the chrome you have.  $150 minimum?


----------



## 1motime (Jun 30, 2020)

In California there is a push to eliminate chrome plating shops.  The ones operating are in business because they have licenses.  Small ones are open because they are Grand Fathered in. Once the owner shuts down, retires, or dies that is it for that address.  $150 is fair for a minimum. 
Don't let  your chrome rust!


----------



## patricksdad (Jun 30, 2020)

Ok thanks for the replies. I will look into a shop. I wasn’t aware of all the EPA regulations


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 12, 2020)

There is a great  place here in KC that just did a bunch of stuff for me.  Detray Plating.
Cadmium and chrome over nickel. A nice gal named Rachel helped me.  They did seat parts, fender braces, all nuts and bolts, the bars, the crank, the stem, the seat components, the hubs, and misc. things.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> There is ar great  place here in KC that just did a bunch of stuff for me.  Detray Plating.



I was referred by @ranman and have had the chrome/cad for my last two restorations done there. Quick turnaround and reasonably priced. V/r Shawn


----------



## ranman (Aug 12, 2020)

deTray plating is an awesome place with awesome people.
Coincidence. I just found out one of the guys I work with used to work there and his father still does.
Ask for Bub, he’s the dude!


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 12, 2020)

Bub is the man that came to talk with me and look at all my parts! He was very kind.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Just curious, could you tell us what you paid to chrome your parts?


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 15, 2020)

Every cad part on the bike was re-cadmium plated.  The handle bars, the stem, the seat parts, the cranks, both hubs were chromed. The total bill was $315.   I think i spent $200 for bars and hubs and stem alone twelve years ago from another plater.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Wow, not bad! Came out nice.


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 15, 2020)

I'll post images of the plated stuff if I can later.  These are all obviously before plating.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Right, good price for all that you had done.


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 15, 2020)

I'll try to get close-ups of bad and good things too.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Grazi


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 16, 2020)

Feel free to ask for more close-ups if needed. 
The rear hub looks odd as you appear to see lots of reflections of spokes but it is actually dead smooth and polished.
The front sprocket is original and not rechromed.
Tried to show the small dents that were still in the bars.I asked them not to sand things so deep that it would put waves in the outer surfaces.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 16, 2020)

Question is -Are you happy with what you got for what you paid?


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 16, 2020)

Very much so.  I was expecting at least $100 more based on how much work this really takes to do correctly.  I used to have a lot of car stuff done and 20 years ago i was paying more, relatively speaking.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow. Looks fantastic. Do you know if they chrome plate plastic parts? Ones I've seen it's like it's copper plated first then chrome over that. Thanks Tom.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 18, 2020)

No, they likely do not.  There are places up north that do though.  Seems in Michigan?


----------

